# Editor & Compiler für Turbo Pascal gesucht



## Pikus (18. Mai 2011)

*Editor & Compiler für Turbo Pascal gesucht*

Hallo zusammen^^

da ich freitag einen Arbeit über Turbo Pascal schreibe, habe ich mich heute mal auf die suche nach einem Editor mit Compiler für Windows XP gemacht, allerdings habe ich bisher nichts gefunden 
Im unterricht nutzen wir immer Borland Pascals, welche version weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls ist es nicht der editor, der in dieser DOS-optik auftritt, sondern optisch ein "normales" windowsprogramm, was natürlich das arbeiten mit mehreren fenstern vereinfacht.
Im internet habe ich leider nichts gefunden, auch auf der Borland-seite siehts düster aus.

Ich hoffe, mir kann hier jemand auf der suche nach einer Editor & Compiler-Kombi helfen, welche ich unter windows ausführen kann.

MfG


----------



## Falk (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Editor & Compiler für Turbo Pascal gesucht*

Auch wenn Freitag schon durch ist: Free Pascal - Advanced open source Pascal compiler for Pascal and Object Pascal - Home Page sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Pikus (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Editor & Compiler für Turbo Pascal gesucht*

Hey, der Link kommt leider etwas spät  Zudem hab ich die Compiler dort bereits probiert gehabt, und bei jedem Programm welches ich Kompilieren wollte bekam ich eine fehlermeldung... Warum auch immer 

Jedenfalls hat sich das Thema ja erledigt und unser Informatiklehrer hat Turbo Pascal in der arbeit so gut wie gar nicht drangenommen 

/Edit: Vielen Dank trotzdem  Man will ja nicht undankbar sein


----------

